

Gray code at the pediatrician's office - eru
http://blog.plover.com/math/
See http://blog.plover.com/math/gray-codes.html for the Perma-Link.
======
wgj
I don't think I had seen gray code shown graphically like that before. It
reminded me of something like a cross between a Cantor Set and Feigenbaum
Attractor, which are conveniently shown side by side here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fractals_by_Hausdorff_d...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fractals_by_Hausdorff_dimension)

~~~
eru
Gray code is beautiful.

If you like numbering systems, you should read the book `Purely functional
datastructures' by Chris Okasaki. The book has nice chapters on the link
between number systems and data structures.

Or see the lecture on Skew Binary Numbers
([http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/2004/IntroFuncProg/lecture0...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/2004/IntroFuncProg/lecture08.html))
to get tho flavour.

(The PhD thesis on which it is based is available at
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf>)

~~~
wgj
I'll check it out, thanks.

------
bbg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=667689>

It's an interesting article, and worth a repost.

------
JoeAltmaier
Converting between gray code and binary is even easier than stated: take the
XOR of adjacent bits. That's it.

~~~
eru
That's the same as stated in the article: Obviously the XOR only changes
stuff, when there's at least one 1 involved.

------
roryokane
The link of the post leads just to all posts on math from Mark Plover's blog.
Here is the link to the specific article in the title (so future viewers don't
get confused):

<http://blog.plover.com/math/gray-codes.html>

~~~
eru
Thanks. I did not think about the permanent link first.

